# 8 gauge shotgun shells!



## ALPINESKULLWORKS (Jun 18, 2009)

I am the new owner of a fine Davenport 8 gauge shotgun, and I need help finding ammo. Can anyone help!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ballistic products and precision reloading carry some 8 ga hulls, remington and winchester I believe. I also saw some remington 8 ga. wads and some 8 ga. fiber wads.

Not much out there for information as 8 ga. is outlawed most places in the USA for hunting purposes.

8 Ga. is mostly an industrial purpose gun now, as it is used to clean slag out of powerplant kilns and cement plant kilns so they don't have to let the brick lined kilns/burners cool down for cleaning.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

hey i have a website with contacts for the reloading and purchase off empty cartidges, brass, plastic and waxed paper. ill root it out and post it on here. it is an english company but im sure they would export.


----------

